# Electric cars and back up generators



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Something I'd never considered was Electric Vehicles when sizing a back up generator. e.g. If you need your EV to charge at home so you can get to work the next day and that's your regular routine. A 120V outlet will supply 1440W which takes a long time to charge, Recommended is a 240V, 6600W. Having an EV will significantly impact the size of generator you select. Wonder if they require an inverter generator?  Have a happy and safe turkey day folks!









Nice Car, But How Do You Charge That Thing? Let Us Count The Ways


Most charging actually happens at home, but concerns about how to juice up are tripping up would-be buyers. A lot is on the line for automakers.




www.npr.org


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup and yup!
lol!
it all depends on the charger..
the better the charger rate (level of charge) the more current it demands.
and yes the 240vac input chargers are the faster rate units.

they do have an on board inverter unit on the speed chargers.
but good steady power is a must...

think of it this way.
a super low battery... 1200 cca or larger
can you charge a dc 12 volt truck battery on a 1 amp small battery charger...
ans is yes. but it will take forever! (think close to a week or more)
that is if it is in frame of the truck. most of the time the computer draws super close to that when it is asleep.

so if you bump that up to 10 amps then it will charge in a day (24 hours)
it is not linear on the charge.

and if you bump that up to 60 amps it will take maybe 4 hours or less.

pretty much the same on the ev units.
it all depends on how asleep the ev car or truck is..
and how low the LARGE battery pack is.
most of the time after a 300+ miles trip on a plug in ev on the rescue charger 120 vac would take 
a couple of days to get to FULL.

while on the fastest rate charger maybe 20-30 min!

right now the battery tech is getting ready for another jump in size vs output!
stay tuned one that one!
they are talking 600 miles range on a standard ev! or a 10 hour drive time at 60 mph.
a total wow!

the cool thing is for us out here in gen land.
a hybrid system for our houses is getting closer to reality..
cost per kwh thing.
so if we had a power wall that could store high voltage at a large capacity for a long time.
then we could use hydro, wind, solar, fuel powered generators depending on our location and what fuels we have available.

the next 5 years are going to be good!!
who thought a suit case gen set could power most of a house back in the 1950's
it is a reality in 2020!
now with better power management... and maybe our own power stations for a private estate.
we might be able to cut the cord! or at least depend on the grid less for our major power needs.

stay safe out there and be care full!
Happy Thanks giving!


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Never though about this.

I’d say the best plan is to have a non EV backup vehicle. If you only own Electric vehicles then then a large standby generator looks like a must have.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I’d say the best plan is to have a non EV backup vehicle. If you only own Electric vehicles then then a large standby generator looks like a must have.


I have given this a lot of thought, since I have an island property that has no power other than a 2800W 120V generator. I've decided to wait on electric vehicles until the next (or possibly the following) generation of 480V super-charging vehicles comes along. That way, there should be more remote generator-powered or Megapack super-charging stations available.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Now with Biden elected, there will be an even greater push for EVs and infrastructure. Personally I currently have no desire for an EV at this time. Suck squish bang blow baby.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

"Now with Biden elected, there will be an even greater push for EVs and infrastructure. Personally I currently have no desire for an EV at this time. Suck squish bang blow baby."
You might change your mind if gas goes to $6.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> ...there will be an even greater push for EVs and infrastructure. Personally I currently have no desire for an EV at this time. Suck squish bang blow baby.


*Electric vehicles - Setting a course for 2030*
The sales of battery electric and plug-in hybrid electric cars tipped over the two-million-vehicle mark for the first time in 2019. In this Deloitte report, we take a new approach to market segmentation and exemplify how to seize opportunities and manage risks. Electric vehicles


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

While I like the idea of an EV, particularly since I only drive about sixty miles a week, now we're retired, it would seem perfect. However, both my truck and my wife's car have a lot of miles left in them. Given the cost of an EV and setting up a home charging station, wouldn't live long enough to even begin to see a payout. I was just surprised that if you had an EV your back up generator would have to be at least doubled in size.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the ultra fast speed charge is the cool thing right now.
and they are installing them here in the mid west.

for me the equivalent of 90 miles per gallon is the key.
at least as of today's utility rate nov 2020.

the other thing that could come out of this is a way lower cost powerwall style storage system.
they have the solar shingles out now. as well as the solar siding.
we just need good storage for night time power use. or for when we do not have power from the utility.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

ToolLover said:


> "Now with Biden elected, there will be an even greater push for EVs and infrastructure. Personally I currently have no desire for an EV at this time. Suck squish bang blow baby."
> You might change your mind if gas goes to $6.


 Let’s hope that doesn’t happen.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Too late....
I think Biden may have got the election.
GRIN!
tee hee hee!


----------



## captinocho (Dec 3, 2020)

exmar said:


> While I like the idea of an EV, particularly since I only drive about sixty miles a week, now we're retired, it would seem perfect. However, both my truck and my wife's car have a lot of miles left in them. Given the cost of an EV and setting up a home charging station, wouldn't live long enough to even begin to see a payout. I was just surprised that if you had an EV your back up generator would have to be at least doubled in size.


There's really no need for a "home charging station" unless you have a need for fast charging. We're on our second Chevy Volt (2013 and 2017) and use the 120V charger that comes with it. Plug it in at night and it's ready to go in the morning. If you make short trips during the day i.e. groceries, doctor appts., etc. just plug it in when you get back. The slower charge rate is easier on the battery and you get more life out of it.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

I guess for me a fast charging station is a must.
in and out a lot.
and for local a quick top off is nice.
now if they had an option for long range second battery..
that would be worth an extra 5-10k in the price of the car or truck.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Every electric car should probably have an EU2000i equivalent as an option for when you get stuck somewhere... Or a solar roof option.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Not a bad idea. Fisker has a solar roof, too bad they caught fire if caught in a flood... but I digress.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

for now the bi fuel is my choice..
electric with gasoline.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

click here for plug share
that is one of the many places that are doing subscription based ev charging.
tesla has their own, as well as nissan, and toyota, and gm.
most of those speed charger stations are at the cars dealers and are free.
at least in our area.


----------

